# Rear dérailleur hanger for 2010 RS



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody know which one? Will the 101 work? Says It fits 2008. But dont see any that say they fit 2010. 

Derailleur Hanger #101

96 looks close also.


----------

